# Resetting a port



## elija (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all,

Brand new to FreeBSD and still haven't got it installed!

I decided to compile as much as possible from ports and it was going well. Then I got drunk and cocky and I messed up a config option (I think) in one of the ports packages. I followed FAQ 6 but when I re-ran make install clean, I wasn't asked the config questions again.

How do I completely reset a port otherwise I may have to start from scratch and try and stay sober this time :e


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 29, 2010)

in ports directory
`# make config` to modify previously saved config
or
`# make rmconfig` to remove previously saved config (next time you install you will be prompted to select options port)

if you want to remove all previously saved configs for all ports
`# rm -Rf /var/db/ports/*`


----------



## elija (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks, I knew it had to be easy.

That's probably saved me a few hours (at least)


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 29, 2010)

ports(7)


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 29, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> in ports directory
> ...
> `# make rm-config` to remove previously saved config (next time you install you will be prompted to select options port)



That target should be rmconfig (no dash).


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 29, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> That target should be rmconfig (no dash).



ups


----------

